

Offline-First lands in Chrome Canary - dccoolgai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr2vXDIVerI

======
dccoolgai
From the video: "This is the most significant change in the web since XHR." I
would tend to agree and I'm watching this spec very closely. IMO this, more
than anything else, puts web in a position to finally supplant native for a
lot of users.

